# surffishing the flyrod



## Thunden (Jul 11, 2015)

hello, I'm a new guy. I need some experienced flyfisher to help me with a line selection for a 9' 11wt. fast rod. A line which will shoot distance. I will be in Destin, Fla. this winter. Thank yall, Tommy.


----------



## JDP1292 (Jul 7, 2015)

If you're looking to do surf fishing where you're bombing it way out there and blind casting- I'd recommend the RIO Outbound Short series.

If you're doing more sight fishing to redfish on grass flats, I'd recommend the AirFlo Redfish line.


----------



## pnwflyfisherman (Jul 2, 2015)

+1 on Rio Outbound

Olympic Peninsula Skagit Tactics (OPST) makes a new very compact Commando shooting head that I will be trying in the salt next week. So far, it is dynamite in my local rivers.


----------



## Thunden (Jul 11, 2015)

thanks fellows. I'm confused about the Skagit lines tho... how does that work with single hand 9' 11wt.?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

id recommend a clear intermediate sink....helps reduce wave effect and slack line....then again, north winds in the winter would negate that need....still, they cast like the dickens!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

If your going to be in destin stop by orvis and talk to sky. He can lead you in the right direction. And will have tons of fly line on hand. 

Bobby


----------



## JDP1292 (Jul 7, 2015)

skagit lines are for two handed switch or spey rods.


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

What are you after with an 11wt or are you throwing huge flies? 8 or 9wt will be much more enjoyable blind casting.


----------

